# My First Fatty



## tom in nc (Dec 21, 2009)

After seeing all of the Qview in the Fatties section I knew I had to try it.  Last night I made a breakfast fatty and a bacon cheeseburger fatty.  The breakfast fatty was filled with scrambled eggs, homefries, and shredded chedder cheese.  The bacon cheeseburger fatty was made with 90/10 ground sirloin and ground veal instead of sausage and stuffed with onions, pickles, ketchup, mustard, and longhorn style colby cheese.  

Got up this morning and started smoking.  Was a bit cool first thing in the morning (27 F) but it was nice and warm by the smoker.  Enjoy the Qview...

Breakfast fatty


Wrapped in bacon


Bacon cheeseburger ingredients


My boy Curtis keeping an eye on the smoker


Fatties on the smoker.  The bacon cheesburger fatty was huge and my bacon weave wasn't big enough to cover it all.


Fatties ready to come off the smoker\

Breakfast fatty




Bacon cheesburger fatty


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Tom those are mighty tasty looking - great job -


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks - I had a lot of fun making them.  My wife was a bit nervous.  She didn't know how it would tast with all of that bacon on them, but when she tasted them she said they were fantastic.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good looking fatties!  I like the idea of using pickles in the cheeseburger one.  Gotta have some pickle on a cheeseburger!

Great Qview!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

Tom, great job on on both of those fatties and for a first timer you gotta get some well deserved points as well....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





They both looked delicious!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2009)

Man you have done a great job on the your fatties. I think that this must be fattie time of year cause it seams like almost every thread is a fattie. But yours came out great but I think you might have spread your sausage alittle thin for me thou but you are the one eating them. Great job and keep on smoking.


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Mballi - yeah, I think I went a little thin on the sausage myself.  Next time I'll try a pound and a half of sausage instead of one pound like I used this time.

Still tastes pretty dang good though!


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great lookin job, can't go wrong with a fatty!!!


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 21, 2009)

Great looking fatties for a first timer!  How are you going to beat that now?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

great Looking Fatty...


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats on the fattys!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking fatties.  Wait'll you have them as leftovers.  I actually think they taste better the next day.  Great job.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 22, 2009)

awesome pictures wow they look great


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.

NWDave - I had some of the leftover breakfast fatty this morning and you're right - leftover fatties kick butt!  I'm having the leftover bacon cheeseburger fatty for dinner tonight!


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 22, 2009)

Your first?!

Great job.  I've never tried one with beef.  Both of your's look great.







for a successful first run at fatties.  

Now about that smoker...is it new?


----------



## walle (Dec 22, 2009)

Tom,
Great job - both look delicious. Your weave looks a heck of a lot better than mine do.

One question: You trust, I mean _really trust, _your boy Curtis, right? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing.
Tracey


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 22, 2009)

Tracey - thanks for the kind words. I learned how to do the weave by searcing this site and picking up pointers. I trust my boy Curtis to a certain point. You'll notice I didn't stray too far while he was around the food. 

Dude - thanks for the points. I was pretty happy with the ground sirloin/ground veal mix. The smoker is fairly new. It was an early Christmas present to myself. It's the 18 1/2" model of the WSM. I've smoked chicken breasts a couple of times, chicken halves a couple of times, a meatloaf, and now a couple of fatties. They'll be some baby backs going on it Christmas Eve and I will post Qview!

Thanks again to all.


----------

